# Golden Nuggets: Better on the road...



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Of all the bizarre things I thought might happen during this lockout-shortened 2011-12 NBA season, I never foresaw the Nuggets being substantially better on the road than at home.
> 
> Josh Kroenke and the Nuggets marketing team won't want to hear this, but maybe our Nuggets shouldn't play at Pepsi Center anymore. And while they're at it, maybe they shouldn't play in the Mountain or Pacific Time Zone, either.
> 
> ...


http://www.denverstiffs.com/2012/2/13/2794655/golden-nuggets-better-on-the-road


----------

